# Are you in the top 2% of intelligent people?



## Pager (21 August 2007)

ALBERT EINSTEIN'S RIDDLE 

ARE YOU IN THE TOP 2% OF INTELLIGENT PEOPLE IN THE WORLD? SOLVE THE RIDDLE AND FIND OUT. 

There are no tricks, just pure logic, so good luck and don't give up. 

1. In a street there are five houses, painted five different colours. 
2. In each house lives a person of different nationality 3. These five homeowners each drink a different kind of beverage, smoke different brand of cigar and keep a different pet. 

THE QUESTION: WHO OWNS THE FISH? 

HINTS 

1. The Brit lives in a red house. 
2. The Swede keeps dogs as pets. 
3. The Dane drinks tea. 
4. The Green house is next to, and on the left of the White house. 
5. The owner of the Green house drinks coffee. 
6. The person who smokes Pall Mall rears birds. 
7. The owner of the Yellow house smokes Dunhill. 
8. The man living in the centre house drinks milk. 
9. The Norwegian lives in the first house. 
10. The man who smokes Blends lives next to the one who keeps cats. 
11. The man who keeps horses lives next to the man who smokes Dunhill. 
12. The man who smokes Blue Master drinks beer. 
13. The German smokes Prince. 
14. The Norwegian lives next to the blue house. 
15. The man who smokes Blends has a neighbour who drinks water. 

ALBERT EINSTEIN WROTE THIS RIDDLE EARLY DURING THE 19th CENTURY. HE SAID THAT 98% OF THE WORLD POPULATION WOULD NOT BE ABLE TO SOLVE 
IT.


----------



## sam76 (21 August 2007)

*Re: ARE YOU IN THE TOP 2% OF INTELLIGENT PEOPLE ?*



Pager said:


> ALBERT EINSTEIN'S RIDDLE
> 
> ARE YOU IN THE TOP 2% OF INTELLIGENT PEOPLE IN THE WORLD? SOLVE THE RIDDLE AND FIND OUT.
> 
> ...





who cares????

(obviously, I couldn't work it out)


----------



## BIG BWACULL (21 August 2007)

*Re: ARE YOU IN THE TOP 2% OF INTELLIGENT PEOPLE ?*



sam76 said:


> who cares????
> 
> (obviously, I couldn't work it out)



I am the top 2%


----------



## surfingman (21 August 2007)

*Re: ARE YOU IN THE TOP 2% OF INTELLIGENT PEOPLE ?*

I solved it with google! does that mean i'm in top 2%?


----------



## Pat (21 August 2007)

*Re: ARE YOU IN THE TOP 2% OF INTELLIGENT PEOPLE ?*



surfingman said:


> I solved it with google! does that mean i'm in top 2%?



LOL, now days it does


----------



## Da Cat (21 August 2007)

*Re: ARE YOU IN THE TOP 2% OF INTELLIGENT PEOPLE ?*

yippee! do i get a prize? join a club? 

at least i can strut for a day.


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 August 2007)

*Re: ARE YOU IN THE TOP 2% OF INTELLIGENT PEOPLE ?*

Being intelligent is time consuming.Could an intelligent person tell me the answer please?


----------



## lazyfish (21 August 2007)

I earned my bragging rights today


----------



## Pager (21 August 2007)

Its a process of elimination, the Swede keeps dogs as pets so its not him, work out who lives were, smokes what lives next door to someone who does etc etc, all the information is there.

Alternatively Google it ??????????????


----------



## nioka (21 August 2007)

And all the time I 've been under the impression that there wasn't 2% of the population intelligent. (ASFers excepted of course.)


----------



## x2rider (21 August 2007)

I was going to reply but I thought the whole question was beneath me. I was solving world hunger after dinner.

 Cheers martin


----------



## tech/a (21 August 2007)

Nah.

I spelt Einstien wrong in the Google search---couldnt even cheat!


----------



## son of baglimit (21 August 2007)

answer to the original question.

NO

hence i am in a chatroom.


----------



## prawn_86 (21 August 2007)

nice one Pager!

i like riddles that are systematic and can be solved by following a simple process, once you figure out that process


----------



## Serpie (21 August 2007)

Well there's an hour of my life that I'll never get back again. Ego's are time consuming! 
Good fun - thanks Pager. Any more?


----------



## nomore4s (21 August 2007)

Pager said:


> Its a process of elimination, the Swede keeps dogs as pets so its not him, work out who lives were, smokes what lives next door to someone who does etc etc, *all the information is there*.
> 
> Alternatively Google it ??????????????




um, the answers I find through google are technically incorrect, won't spoil it for everyone with my theory though. Highlighted bit is the clue.


----------



## cuttlefish (21 August 2007)

I think I've worked it out ... the answers John right?   :


----------



## GreatPig (21 August 2007)

Actually that's not the original version, and it should be said that Albert Einstein _allegedly_ wrote it - or Lewis Carroll or someone 

GP


----------



## Mazrox (21 August 2007)

That WAS fun. I love logic puzzles....


----------



## 123enen (21 August 2007)

Wow 
I loved it
Took me an hour ...needed pen and paper ( actually I laid it all out in cells in Excel.

Got it.


----------



## Sprinter79 (21 August 2007)

You can't OWN a fish, man :


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 August 2007)

.....about 10 mins. Easy. 

Pager I'll Pm you for clarification.


----------



## Pager (22 August 2007)

I initially thought Einstein could not have written this if it was done in the early 19th century or 1800,s as he wouldn’t have been born, so although I believe that correct it was not the correct answer, just a mistake.

Maybe back when this was created the ability to solve it would indicate you were in the top 2% may have been true, but think in this day and age with far higher literacy and education levels not so, although saying that if you can work it out without pen and paper then you are far smarter than me .

Cheers

Pager


----------



## professor_frink (22 August 2007)

nomore4s said:


> um, the answers I find through google are technically incorrect, won't spoil it for everyone with my theory though. Highlighted bit is the clue.




please do spoil it nomore4s. If you don't want to spoil it for anyone that hasn't done it yet, could you PM me and tell me why the answer is wrong??


----------



## nomore4s (22 August 2007)

professor_frink said:


> please do spoil it nomore4s. If you don't want to spoil it for anyone that hasn't done it yet, could you PM me and tell me why the answer is wrong??




Prof or is that Bob? 

Have sent you a pm, anyone else interested in my theory let me know and I will pm you as well.


----------



## moXJO (22 August 2007)

Took about 12mins and had to write it all down.If you can do this in your head then you must be on the brain juice.


----------



## insider (22 August 2007)

Yep... I Worked it out!  I did it during commercial breaks of Dragons den last night about 2 in the morning... If you look at the wording there are discrepancies... Take a look at the last instruction about the guy who smokes blends has a neighbor who drinks water... You can argue that technically they are all neighbors  so you could come up 2 or maybe three different arrangements of the everything however the same person always ends up with the fish...


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 August 2007)

Pager said:


> ALBERT EINSTEIN'S RIDDLE
> 
> ARE YOU IN THE TOP 2% OF INTELLIGENT PEOPLE IN THE WORLD? SOLVE THE RIDDLE AND FIND OUT.
> 
> ...




Pager
As you rightly point out , Hint 16 is a real problem 


> Albert Einstein (German pronunciation (help·info)) (March 14, 1879 – April 18, 1955) was a German-born theoretical physicist.



I reckon what they really mean is that 2% of people would have noticed that mistake , lol.

Next two riddles... (pisstakes whatever)

2.  Why does Einstein have so much cr-ap on the chalkboard to work it out lol. 

3.  If you look out through a telescope for long enough , and you eventually see the back of your head,  then what's that's the point of trying to book one of those long distance galaxy trips?


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 August 2007)

cr-ap on chalkboard........


----------



## moses (22 August 2007)

Very good. Took me half an hour and a piece of paper, but its good.

btw, where does one get the the 2% from? Guess? 
I doubt if I'm in the top 2%! Probably in top 10% but not 2%.


----------



## niknah (22 August 2007)

I was going to give up, thinking it was only for smart people.   But I managed it in 30mins approx.  Did it in about 3-4 stages.


----------



## YELNATS (22 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Pager
> As you rightly point out , Hint 16 is a real problem
> 
> I reckon what they really mean is that 2% of people would have noticed that mistake , lol.




(16.?) ALBERT EINSTEIN WROTE THIS RIDDLE EARLY DURING THE 19th CENTURY. HE SAID THAT 98% OF THE WORLD POPULATION WOULD NOT BE ABLE TO SOLVE 
IT. 

Quote:
Albert Einstein (German pronunciation (help·info)) (March 14, 1879 – April 18, 1955) was a German-born theoretical physicist. Unquote

It seems to me that Hint 16 is just poor English (or bad tranlation from the German). Perhaps drawing a long bow, what could be meant is that Einstein wrote the riddle early one day during the 19th century. Otherwise, surely it would have been better phrased that he wrote it "during the early 19th century".


----------



## drmb (22 August 2007)

Pager said:


> ALBERT EINSTEIN'S RIDDLE  6. The person who smokes Pall Mall rears birds. .



 Thems not cigars, mate, them cigarettes and I really doubt AE would stuff around with this high school stuff!


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 August 2007)

YELNATS said:


> ... just poor English (or bad tranlation from the German).



yep 
I knew a bloke who spoke "fluid German"...
Mondays and Thursdays he had "der-days"
Tuesdays and Fridays he had "die-days"
Wednesdays and weekends he had "das-days". 
got by just fine , just fine


----------



## Mousie (23 August 2007)

Solved it without Google. 

Great workout Pager, this just goes to show that even the smartest of the smart don't ace the sharemarket all the time


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 August 2007)

Mousie said:


> even the smartest of the smart don't ace the sharemarket all the time



and also maybe many more morals and messages, e.g. 
a) that 100% of people in Einstein's time were mad enough to smoke !
b) that dogs , cats, fish were equally represented amongst pet owners
c) for every drunkard who drank beer, another wowser drank milk?
d) for every person who drank tea, another drank coffee?
e) in the early 19th century, (or early one day in the late 19th century , whatever) people liked to have colourful houses?

etc, etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 August 2007)

plenty more out there 
http://www.google.com.au/search?q=logic+puzzles&hl=en&start=10&sa=N
zeroing on on this site maybe...
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/4484/logic.htm
 eg this one (not that it should be the next one here - *maybe one about cricket *? lol)  ....
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/4484/lp9704.htm


> Five girls, all big baseball fans, met on opening day at the ball park. Once there, each discovered that all the other girls had the same idea she did. All had brought a baseball card of their favorite player or players in hopes of getting autographs (two girls had two favorite players). In addition, each girl’s card(s) was of a different type (one was a "parallel" card). No two girls had the same favorite player. From the provided clues, determine each girl's favorite player or players by the position he plays, his uniform number (including #25) and the type of card brought to the game.
> 
> 
> No girl brought cards of more than one position. No two girls brought cards of players who play the same position.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 August 2007)

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/4484/logic.htm#child


> 7. Logic Problems for Children
> The easier puzzles at the beginning of LP mags are well within the capabilities of children. Even 5-year-olds enjoy doing simple LPs with the help of a parent. *It's a good parent-child activity for spending time together as the child learns logical thinking and enjoys the work of completing the charts*.
> 
> There is also a tool with which to infect toddlers with a hankering after Logic Puzzles. My wife found a Little Golden Book among our children's books which is a Logic Puzzle book for toddlers. It's called Hi Ho! Three in a Row by Louise Woodcock with pictures by illustrator Eloise Wilkin (copyright 1954), and it is full of little rhymes and pictures which require a peewee-size bit of logical deduction by the toddler.





> For example, a typical rhyme *(alongside a relevant picture)* is
> 
> Hi Ho!
> Three boys in a row,
> ...





> Then there's Bachelor Binge:-
> http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/4484/lp9701.htm
> and 2 solutions :-
> http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/4484/lp9701s.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 August 2007)

ok - here's a good one (IMO) - anyone played Cluedo ? 
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/4484/lp9804.htm



> Five authors have just sent their latest murder stories to the publishers - so we all look forward to reading them soon. In the meantime, however, we intend to completely spoil your enjoyment of the novels, by inviting you to solve the problem of who murdered whom, as well as the motive involved and the location of the story!
> 
> 
> 1. Neither the butler nor the plumber committed the murder (which took place in Brighton) for the sake of an inheritance.
> ...


----------



## Yeti (24 August 2007)

Thanks for posting that Pager, great fun! I've now got all my friends trying to solve it.

As for the wrong date in "ALBERT EINSTEIN WROTE THIS RIDDLE EARLY DURING THE 19th CENTURY.....", I think it originally probably said "ALBERT EINSTEIN WROTE THIS RIDDLE _DURING THE EARLY NINETEEN HUNDREDS_....."


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> ok - here's a good one (IMO) - anyone played Cluedo ?
> http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/4484/lp9804.htm




yep, easy,  the artist killed the butler with the dentist,
ahh shinbone, maybe I'll try again in the morning


----------



## Flying Fish (25 August 2007)

Maybe we should rename the thread to:Are you in the top 2% of dumbest people?

Because if you even bothered trying to find the answer or waste your life looking for it then you would be categorised as one ROFLMAO


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2007)

ok FF lol - maybe you'd like one more stock-specific ?



> A bloke gets advice each day of the week (Monday through Friday) from people he meets.( bank manager, priest, girlfriend, drunk mate, sober mate).
> Each suggests he invests in something different, (bank, BHP, MBL, jewellery, fishfarm) - and each suggests a different amount. (Nil, $10K, 20K, 30K, 50K)
> 
> 1. His Bank Manager told him to do nothing because his bank account was so low that he couldn't afford the brokerage.:nosympath
> ...




Question is :-
When did he buy BHP?

PS another question is
does anyone know a good pawnshop for jewellery?
also why didn't he SELL BHP just after the euphoria of the announcement lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Question is :-
> When did he buy BHP?




Here's the answer - (since this has had such a fantastic response lol. )

Day = who  = what = how much
Friday = Priest = fishfarm = $??

three days between drunk and sober , therefore 
Monday = drunk friend
Thursday = sober friend

bank manager not Tuesday, therefore 
Wednesday = bank manager, and
Tuesday = girlfriend

filling in more clues :-



> Monday = drunk friend = ABC = $V
> Tuesday = girlfriend = DEF = $W
> Wednesday = bank manager = bank account = nil
> Thursday = sober friend = $X
> Friday = Priest = fishfarm = $Y




now $(W - X) = $20K
and $(V - W) = $20; 
..... therefore 
$X = $10K
$W = $30K
$V = $50K



> Monday = drunk friend = ABC = $50K
> Tuesday = girlfriend = DEF = $30K
> Wednesday = bank manager = bank account = $nil
> Thursday = sober friend = GHI = $10K
> Friday = Priest = fishfarm = $20K




$50K = jewellery, hence ABC = jewellery

BHP less than MBL, hence
DEF = MBL
GHI = BHP



> Monday = drunk friend = jewellery = $50K
> Tuesday = girlfriend = MBL = $30K
> Wednesday = bank manager = bank account = $nil
> Thursday = sober friend = BHP = $10K
> Friday = Priest = fishfarm = $20K



Hence when did he buy BHP? = Thursday


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> ok - here's a good one (IMO) - anyone played Cluedo ?
> http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/4484/lp9804.htm




This is post #39
maybe a few of you are unfamiliar with the multiple matrix method ..

step 1 = all the clues given
step 2 = add circles at 
a) Dentist = Blackmail , and
b) Halifax = Blackmail
why? because it's the only way you can make a "triangle" , i.e. 
Dentist = Blackmail = Halifax.  

I'll let anyone who's interested "read more detail" on that website. 

IMO, It's much less fun using this multi-matrix method, (than the matrix in lower right corner) - because there's less reasoning involved ( just my opinion) - I mean, you just follow the rules, and add noughts and crosses until it's filled in


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 August 2007)

Step 4 = you can complete the "rectangle" formed by 
Dentist = Cousin = Blackmail = Halifax

Step 5 = you can complete the "triangle" formed by
Halifax = Blackmail = Halifax

(By triangle, I really mean that there's a 45 degree slope on the end) .
I won't do any more here, let anyone who's interested check it out themselves.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 October 2007)

Another logic problem 
(assuming anyone else likes these - or maybe you're all dedicated to arguing politics for 5 more weeks )  :-


----------



## hangseng (22 October 2007)

Pager said:


> ALBERT EINSTEIN'S RIDDLE
> 
> ARE YOU IN THE TOP 2% OF INTELLIGENT PEOPLE IN THE WORLD? SOLVE THE RIDDLE AND FIND OUT.
> 
> ...




13. The German smokes Prince


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 October 2007)

ok, pretend this is about ben cousins...


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 October 2007)

well , seems no one else is hooked on these things (as I am ) so I'll post the answer...

from the clues you get ...


> 1.
> From cotterham $ <  svensson $  < striker$, we get …
> 
> a) svensson NOT= cottenham
> ...




then yuo fill out the noughts and crosses in the matrix.
Note that the tricky ones are 1k, 1L, 6d, 7m  etc -  you have to keep coming back to check these. 

Anyway pretty much follows the answer they give..  (note the "triangle" - if one corner of such a triangle has a naught, then the other two corners will be the same, either naughts or crosses  )


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 November 2007)

following on from the extremely enthusiastic response to the previous 5 problems lol, here's another one.....


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 November 2007)

and one to herald in the cricket season ..


----------



## barnz2k (3 November 2007)

glad this thread has been bumped - read the fist post aaages ago but never had time to write it down and actually do it.. now I can! as well as the others hehe


----------



## Timmy (3 November 2007)

Sprinter79 said:


> You can't OWN a fish, man :




Worth repeating!


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 November 2007)

Required.... to fill in the answers, "Girl", "Current" and "Ex boyfriend"...

position     (.......... 1.......)    (.......... 2.......)    (.......... 3.......)    (.......... 4.......)    

Girl's name  (.......... .......)    (.......... .......)    (.......... .......)    (.......... .......)     

Current 
Boyfriend   (.......... .......)    (.......... .......)    (.......... .......)    (.......... .......)     

Ex 
boyfriend    (.......... .......)    (.......... .......)    (.......... .......)    (.......... .......)     

Four girls are sitting in an office in the positions in sequence as above.
THey are all going out with young men who work in the same company.
Nothing unusual in that you may say.
However the young man each is dating was currently dating one of the other three. 
From the clues can youname each of the girls 1 to 4, and match he with her current and ex boyfriend.

Girls :- Angie Delia Tina Vanessa
Boys:- Andy Daniel Hugo Mike

Clues. 
1. Andy, who is now with Tina, used to go out with the girl in position 3, who is not currently dating Mike.

2. Daniel's present girlfriend is working somewhere further to the left than Venessa.

3. Angie, in position 2, either is or was going out with Mike.

4. Daniel's ex is now the regular companion of Hugo, who was not formerly going out with the girl in position 1.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (18 November 2007)

Pager said:


> THE QUESTION: WHO OWNS THE FISH?
> 
> .




The german owns the fish,


he lives in the green house second from the end,.... he also drinks coffe and smokes prince,...

I honestly don't think it takes inteligence to solve this riddle just determination,...

took me 30mins,.... I must have no life,..


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Required.... to fill in the answers, "Girl", "Current" and "Ex boyfriend"...
> 
> position     (.......... 1.......)    (.......... 2.......)    (.......... 3.......)    (.......... 4.......)
> 
> ...



clue :- start by naming the current boyfriend of girl #3
another clue :- do these puzzles during the political ads


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 November 2007)

copied (in part) from "the answer in the back of the book" 


> From clue 1, girl 3, whose ex is Andy, is not currently dating either him or Mike,
> while Hugo is now with Daniel's ex (clue 4)
> so he is not with girl 3 either.
> Therefore Daniel must be!
> .... etc (more to follow)


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 December 2007)

... who knows - someone might have a go at this one 
even if you're too shy to admit it took 20 minutes


----------

